# Hot Spots im Rhein bei Köln



## Karpfenlehrlig_06 (9. Mai 2006)

Hot Spots im Rhein bei Köln sind nicht so einfach zu finden im letzten jahr habe ich es ca. 15 Nächte getested aber leider ohne erfolg 
alle möglichen boilies getestet und montagen häufig gewechselt 
hat einer von euch erfahrung im Rhein bei köln ??????


----------



## FoolishFarmer (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: Hot Spots im Rhein bei Köln*

Wo hast Du es denn versucht?
Karpfen im Rhein (NRW) ist eh nicht wirklich einfach... mal abgesehen von den Häfen (für die man i.d.R. ne Extra-Karte braucht) gibt es nur wenig besonders aussichtsreiche Stellen, wenngleich der Bestand nicht zu schlecht ist.

Prinzipiell natürlich überall dort, wo die Strömung etwas ruhiger ist und sich so mehr Nahrung ansammeln kann...
Dazu kommen die oft nicht transparenten Strömungsverhältnisse - so kann es bei Unwissenheit passieren, dass Dein gesamtes Futter 3 Buhnen weiter stromab landet (und dort natürlich auch die Fische).
Zudem flattert der Boilie bei zu langen Vorfächer wie ein Fähnchen im Wind, wenn doch mal mehr Strömung ist - so schnell kann kein karpfen zupacken (also Vorfach < 15cm).
Außerdem sind die Wollis leider ständig ein lästiger Begleiter (Tigernüsse sollen da helfen).

3 Plätze wo ich selbst schon Karpfen gesehen hab (nicht gefangen):
- Buhnenfeld Leverkusen
- Schokoladenmuseum
- große L-Buhne Niederkassel


Mehr kann ich leider nicht helfen...
#h


----------



## Chani04 (10. Mai 2006)

*AW: Hot Spots im Rhein bei Köln*

Hallo, 
also letztes Jahr sollen hier bei uns in Wesseling 3 gefangen worden sein...
Ich hab sie nicht selbst gesehen und wage es fast zu bezweifeln, wir befischen diese Stelle schon seid Jahren und naja haben da alles nur noch nie nen Karpfen gesehen....
Gruß
Germaine


----------



## Pat1967 (10. Mai 2006)

*AW: Hot Spots im Rhein bei Köln*

hi,
die wesselinger seite incl. rodenkirchen kannst du vergessen wie schon geschrieben wurde.

bei porz-langel(gegeüber ist der godorfer hafen) und niederkassel sind gute stellen!! dort haben wir bis vor 2 Jahren noch gefangen.

allerdings 15 nächte blank sind nicht viel, das ist am rhein standart.

vorallem füttern mußt du, minimal 2 mal die woche alle 2 tage.

habe 25kg mais und min. 5 kg boilies gefüttert pro tag.

die strömung und weißfischbestand lasssen nicht viel übrig!!

am rhein brauchst du vorallem sitzfleisch!! habe immer von freitag bis sonntag dort geangelt.

halte die montagen so einfach wie möglich, 10-20cm vorfach,keine popups und min. 110gr blei


----------



## Karpfenlehrlig_06 (12. Mai 2006)

*AW: Hot Spots im Rhein bei Köln*

Ich habe schon in langel An den Buhnen gesessen und nichts gehabt naja gehört halt viel glück dazu 
aber der knaller war ja das mir 150 gramm noch weggetrieben sind als ich eine rute an der strömungskante platziert habe


----------



## dark side (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hot Spots im Rhein bei Köln*

Also ich versuche grundsätzlich in die Strömung hinein zu fischen, weil ich sowieso nicht erwarte am Rhein einen karpfen zu fangen, dann wohl eher Barben und Weissgetier.


----------



## Cpt.Hänger (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Hot Spots im Rhein bei Köln*

selbst 250g braundungsbleie an ner brandungsrute treiben ab.#d


----------



## colognecarp (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Hot Spots im Rhein bei Köln*

die hotspots am rhein sind wirklich sehr rah, da wäre es nicht besonder klug zu sagen wo einer gefangen wurde. ich konnte einen 24 pfünder am rhein überlisten, es ist also fisch da. du brauchst natürlich eine menge futter und stehvermögen. der rhein geht gut auf die supstanz und kann einen zermürben.aber ein guter rheinkarpfen ist das beste was einem karpfenangler passieren kann und entschädigt für all die mühen die man sich gemacht hat.


----------



## Thecatfisch (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Hot Spots im Rhein bei Köln*

Geh mal bei www.Carpheart.tv auf Archiv und schau dir Folge 5 an.

Da ist ein seeeeehr interessanter Bericht von Etienne Gebel  über den Rhein und die Karpfenfischerei dort!

Musste dir mal angesehen haben


----------



## ernie1973 (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Hot Spots im Rhein bei Köln*

Im Rhein gibt es mehr als genug große Karpfen - jedoch wäre mir die Bestandsdichte zu gering, um gezielt am Hauptstrom auf Karpfen zu angeln! (in den Häfen ist das sicher anders!).

Wer aber die nötige Ausdauer hat, der wird sicher irgendwann auch mal Erfolg haben!

Zudem weiß ich nicht, ob Flußkarpfen standorttreu sind, oder einfach rumvagabundieren!

Anfüttern am Rhein halte ich, außer an *richtig strömungsfreien Stellen,* für vertane Zeit, da die Strömung schon immens viel (wenn nicht alles) wegspült!!!

Trotzdem viel Glück & Petri Heil !

Ernie


----------

